# Die perfekte Frau



## Katzun (22 Aug. 2006)

*Die perfekte Frau
Hat die folgenden Sprüche serienmässig
drauf:*

1. Bist Du sicher, dass Du genug getrunken hast?

2. Das war ein toller Furz! Mach noch einen!

3. Ich habe mich entschlossen, im Haus keine Kleider mehr zu tragen.

4. Ich bin mal kurz nach draussen das Haus streichen.

5. Solltest Du jetzt nicht mit Deinen Jungs in der Kneipe sein?

6. Ich weiss, das ist etwas enger hinten.
Würdest Du es trotzdem nochmal versuchen?

7. Du bist so sexy, wenn Du besoffen bist.
8. Das verstehe ich vollkommen, nächstes Jahr habe ich ja wieder Geburtstag. Geh ruhig mit den Jungs ins Stadion.

9. Mir ist langweilig. Lass uns meine Pussy rasieren.
10. Pass auf, ich verdiene genug. Warum hörst Du nicht auf zu arbeiten und
verbesserst Dein Handicap?

11. Schatz, die nette Nachbarstochter sonnt sich gerade wieder. Das musst Du sehen!

12. Nein, nein. Ich nehme das Auto nur, um einen Ölwechsel zu machen. 

13. Was sagst Du dazu: Wir holen uns einen guten Pornofilm und einen Kasten Bier und ich ruf dann noch die Sabine für einen Dreier an.

14. Tu mir einen Gefallen: Vergiss den Valentinstag und kauf Dir dafür lieber eine Dauerkarte für das Fußballstadion. 

15. Ich habe mich für einen Yogakurs eingetragen, damit ich meine Schenkel besser hinter den Kopf bekomme.


----------



## eppic (22 Aug. 2006)

und meine kommentare dazu:



katzun schrieb:


> 1. Bist Du sicher, dass Du genug getrunken hast?


zu viel is auch nich gut, plätschert immer...



katzun schrieb:


> 2. Das war ein toller Furz! Mach noch einen!


da macht einem die genfer konvention n strich durch die rechnung (vergasung...)



katzun schrieb:


> 3. Ich habe mich entschlossen, im Haus keine Kleider mehr zu tragen.


mach sich dann im winter nich gut, frau mit blasen und nieren entzündung, keine schöne sache...



katzun schrieb:


> 4. Ich bin mal kurz nach draussen das Haus streichen.


schon wider?



katzun schrieb:


> 5. Solltest Du jetzt nicht mit Deinen Jungs in der Kneipe sein?


was is, wenn se schon zu hat???



katzun schrieb:


> 6. Ich weiss, das ist etwas enger hinten.
> Würdest Du es trotzdem nochmal versuchen?


is nich so wirklich mein ding... 



katzun schrieb:


> 7. Du bist so sexy, wenn Du besoffen bist.


schade das ichs nie bin..



katzun schrieb:


> 8. Das verstehe ich vollkommen, nächstes Jahr habe ich ja wieder Geburtstag. Geh ruhig mit den Jungs ins Stadion.


stadion? fußball?? da ertrag ich lieber ne woche lang ihren geburtstag...



katzun schrieb:


> 9. Mir ist langweilig. Lass uns meine Pussy rasieren.


sollte sie sowieso immer...



katzun schrieb:


> 10. Pass auf, ich verdiene genug. Warum hörst Du nicht auf zu arbeiten und
> verbesserst Dein Handicap?


:thumbup: 



katzun schrieb:


> 11. Schatz, die nette Nachbarstochter sonnt sich gerade wieder. Das musst Du sehen!


meine nachbarstochter wiegt ca 150kg, kein schöner anblick :skull: 



katzun schrieb:


> 12. Nein, nein. Ich nehme das Auto nur, um einen Ölwechsel zu machen.


und was is mit dem benzin?



katzun schrieb:


> 13. Was sagst Du dazu: Wir holen uns einen guten Pornofilm und einen Kasten Bier und ich ruf dann noch die Sabine für einen Dreier an.


frauen + bier = gibs nich, hats nich zu geben



katzun schrieb:


> 14. Tu mir einen Gefallen: Vergiss den Valentinstag und kauf Dir dafür lieber eine Dauerkarte für das Fußballstadion.


wieder thema fußball..:angry: 



katzun schrieb:


> 15. Ich habe mich für einen Yogakurs eingetragen, damit ich meine Schenkel besser hinter den Kopf bekomme.


für was das, freier ausdruckstanz? :crazy:


----------



## Muli (23 Aug. 2006)

Ich find die Sprüche klasse! Wirklich der Hammer! Aber sowas gibbet leider nicht in Wirklichkeit


----------



## forsakenidentity (21 Jan. 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Aber sowas gibbet leider nicht in Wirklichkeit



Leider?

Okay, ich bin ne Frau, aber so einiges davon ist dann doch fragwürdig..


----------

